# Which one is the best all aroung heaver..?



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I have the chance to get the 12 foot St. Croix (hatteras heaver) for 20 bucks less then what I was planning on spending on a HDX. Which one would you guys get?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

There is no heaver that will be the best all around for every caster. It really depends on the individual.

Skill level
Size & strength
speed

Some guys like the lightweight thin heavers (lami 1502, RS 1569) others like a heavier, stouter rod (2/1, 1508, 1508). The Tommy Wheeler blanks combine some of the best of both worlds. I personally like the HDX. For the money it will outperform many rods costing twice as much. The drawback is lack of options on hardware, generic guides and reel seat are it. i've never thrown the St. Croix so I can't compare.

Bottom line,

Get what works best for you.

Tommy


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

> There is no heaver that will be the best all around for every caster. It really depends on the individual.


----------



## myk (Feb 7, 2007)

kmw21230
I have the 12 foot St. croix, it will throw the kitchen sink if your strong enough. I would get the HDX if I were you and I could only have one.


Mike


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*The best heaver ..IMHO...is*

One that is bowed up with a 50 inch 40+ lbs red drummie on the end of the hook...that made ya hold yer breath...crap your shorts..and then..C-N-R'ed....with the drummie swimmin safely away......


That my friend is the best heaver in the world!!!!!!  :beer:  

get a good rod that's lika Timex


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

"One rod to rule them all!"


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

All around? 1448!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

SeaSalt said:


> "One rod to rule them all!"


... One Rod to find them, One Rod to bring them all and in the darkness bind them.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Tommy and DERF have the correct answer!!!!!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*I have both*

and unless you really need to toss 10 oz or more I would, between the two rods go for the HDX. The St. Croix is hard to load (for me takes at least 8 to bend it) will throw plenty but the HDX is more versatile and a tad more user friendly. Personally I can't remember the last time I dragged my St. Croix to the beach- have it if I need it, but rarely need it. 

.02


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*addt'l thought*

While the HDX ring guides are nothing to brag about, I consider the guides on the St. Croix to be too small for the rod, much smaller than the rest of my heavers. Maybe not a big issue, depends on shock knot you use.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

Make sure which one you chose is one that you can load. I've seen too many people buy nice heavers and then can't load the rod properly and it actually end up hurting them from a distance standpoint.

Ron


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Iceman said:


> $20.00 for a St. Croix heaver, I say buy them both.
> 
> Ron


20 bucks less than the HDX, not $20 for the rod LOL


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*When ya find it*

let me know.. Heres my list of heavers... An old 1448 loomis cut down to 11'6. 6 inches off the tip makes this rod great for up to 12 and bait.. I like this rod when the wind is humpin over 25 in your face. Easyier to bring it in the wind and a great wind rod.. 2 Lami's 1502 used to be my go to rods till the Balistic came out now use the rod when 10 is needed.. 1418 Allstar started its life as a conventional 11'9 3 to 6 oz rod, striped it and rebuilt it as a spinner for my girlfriend its now an 11'8 took one inch out the tip it loves to throw 7/8 now.. Balistic is now my go to rod for 7/8 and bait have one and will have two by the spring...

I think I like NTKG's heaver the best.... The one with the 50 pound drum on the other end... JAM


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

The rod might be right all around for one person, might not be right for another. I've own quite a few rods from off the shelves to customs, but I got rid of most of them. I now own a lami 1502 and HDX, and soon to be Nail. I have the 1502 the longest, I know how it throws, and it fits my casting style. I also like the HDX, but it took me longer to adjust my style to fit it. What I'm saying is, if you spend enough time working on a particular rod, in time it will become your personal favorite all around rod. Just don't give up on it's potential. Which is also why I would recommend a custom rod. Then you wouldn't get rid of it so soon. If you don't believe me, ask NSerch4Drum, he was changing rods like underwear and that lead to his bad casts.   So was I when I started out. I remember when he had the tica and OM, he was doing pretty good, just because he was used to the actions of those rods. Now NSerch gotten better, because he has these 2 rods over a year. JMOP:beer:


----------

